# Quite a while....



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

..since I last posted any shots to here.

Here's what I've been up to in the Highlands over the past few months.

1. 

Sheildaig - fixed by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr

2. 

Quiraing - Trotternish Ridge, Skye by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr

3.

St Monans - Fife by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr

4. 

Loch Quoich by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr

5. 

Burghead by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr

6.

Eilean Donan Castle - Afterglow by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great shots but pic no2 is stunning:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Some breathtaking photographs there fella :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fantastic photos of some of my favourite locations.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunning shots


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome shots there chap:thumb:
what exposure time did you use on the sea shot?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely but no strip malls.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

also like pic 2. v beautiful !!


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

SBM said:


> Awesome shots there chap:thumb:
> what exposure time did you use on the sea shot?
> 
> Cheers
> Ben


Cheers everyone.

Exposure here was probably about half a second to slow down the water running over the ledge. taken with a 10-20mm lens at a high fNr to get the sunburst. Probably used a soft grad filter too.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

2, 4 and 6 are lovely Michael


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

beautiful set of photos, No2 is a stunner


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lived there for a few months great place so peaceful


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

1st and last ones for me simply stunning


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Love the first one. What's the location?


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Can't pick a favourite all excellent shot. The light and framing is spot on.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Love the first one. What's the location?


Cheers - Sheildaig, over the loch from Torridon, in the West Highlands. Its a pretty popular spot to photograph and the "wee hoose with the red roof" pops up in a lot of calendars etc. This ones a bit different though, if you were to pan out and go for a wider view you'd see Loch Torridon and one of the most impressive mountain ranges in Scotland - its quite a view.


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

All amazing photos, though the last one is exceptional, how good is the lighting in it!!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hats off! Amazing


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Like the Quirang Mike!, did you happen to see Albert Watson shooting it on that BBC thing last week?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01tmrs1


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Is pic 6 the castle from the visit Scotland advert?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Probably, its Eilean Donan and is on every postcard, shortbread tin and tea towel the length and breadth of Scotland :lol:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Wow great shots


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

Great shots with cracking lighting in them, love the placing of the leaves in the first shot leads the eye into the scene superbly.


----------

